# leg table



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

everyone needs a leg table in their living room


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice leg table!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, that there looks like a two legged table... standing on it's own even. I can hear the barker now... "Come see the amazing two legged miracle table!...stands on it's own... needs no outside support of any kind!"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty cool table!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All you need now is a leg lamp to put on that leg table


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sexy legs.....very hot...
(the shoes are beyond steamy....exposed toe???...Plu-eeze...!)


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

That is so cool!

I need to make a couple to put out with the patio furniture!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great idea!!!  Will you have an arm chair?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL love it!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

CreeepyCathy said:


> great idea!!!  Will you have an arm chair?


LOL, now that would be the perfect accompaniment:jol:


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

easy to make cut 2x4 mix concrete put in the boots insert the 2x4 in to the bottom of the boots let dry ,cut pants to size install over boots screw table top on 2x4 ,staple pants to bottom of table ,the weight of the concrete makes the table very stable


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice table!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> All you need now is a leg lamp to put on that leg table


LOL! That was my initial thought! 
Cool table LOTD! That would look good on my deck.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, now that would be the perfect accompaniment:jol:


so gonna make my own now


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job..how bout a torso table..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Like your leg table. Were will you place/use it?
(Arm chair-hee hee hee)


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

scareme,im not sure yet


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> All you need now is a leg lamp to put on that leg table


This one?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe it's just me and my sense of humor, but that would look great next to an "arm" chair.
A chair with arm rests that look like severed arms, maybe with feet on it that look like human feet, and a "Head Rest" that looks like a human head(s)?
With big, nasty looking nails or spikes driven through the arms to hold them in place.


----------

